# Stock Madone 5.2



## bikeface (Apr 2, 2007)

I ordered a stock Madone 5.2 two weeks ago. Sold my old bike a lot quicker than expected. Am now missing having a road bike. Shop said the madone should only take a month...but I have heard scary stories of extra weeks or even months being added on. Just wondering if anyone else has ordered a stock bike and had it come on time, or even early??? Starting to twitch a little.:yikes:


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

The local shops here have the 5.2 in stock but the 5.1 had an eta of 2.5 months!!!! Hope you get yours soon


----------



## loose_spoke (Apr 9, 2009)

My 5.1 took about three weeks last November. But my lbs didn't call me to let me know it was in. I called them on week number five and they said it had been sitting there for a while and they were waiting on me,, wtf. It arrived earlier then what they thought and they didn't bother calling me to let me know it had arrived 
I missed the last two good weeks of riding before winter set in


----------



## bikeface (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Can't believe a bike shop would sit on a dilivery like that! Hope winter is over where you live. Went mountain biking today in four inches of snow and lots of mud at lower elevations. Yes it was fun!!!! But the roads were dry and the wind was still and what a road ride it could have been. Waiting is such sweet misery. :mad2:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Yikes. Is the demand really high or something? Or custom paint job?

My 08 took 2 weeks, exactly what my LBS had said when I ordered.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Off topic, but on point...I left my Trek 1.5 in New York while I took a trip to West Virginia. 
Now I'm MISSING my road bike tremendously although I'm getting in great trail time that was hard for me to get in while in NY. 
But damn! I MISS my RB!
GRRRRRR!
I'm trying to locate an '09 Madone 5.2 Pro. 
I love that paint scheme.


----------

